
Using Match (2010) - steven741
https://www.cs.indiana.edu/chezscheme/match/
======
bjoli
The match most people use is match.scm by Alex Shinn, which can be found here:

[http://synthcode.com/scheme/match.scm](http://synthcode.com/scheme/match.scm)

It is written in portable scheme and produces code that can easily be
optimised. In guile, proper match statement is usually as fast as a hand
rolled destructuring.

The downside is that it is not extensible by user code, but that can be
implemented if you convert the match-two macro to something like a syntax case
macro.

